# How to tell when the App Store and other Apple services are down



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

http://www.apple.com/support/systemstatus/

Check the link above. In addition to the individual service listings, note the timeline at the bottom of the page.


----------



## DaveinJapan (Jun 20, 2013)

Are they down often enough for this to be useful?

I'm fairly new at Apple mobile devices, so I guess I haven't noticed any time lags yet (just lucky, maybe).


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I've noticed it being down twice when I wanted it, and I use it only occasionally. It was up soon both times, but frustrating since I initially assumed the problem was me, not Apple!


----------

